# Lost another climber today....



## Davey Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey everyone...

There was a fatality today in Santa Cruz, CA. I dont have all the details yet, But he was hit by a top that another climber dropped. I only worked with him for a short time, but he was a good man and a good climber from what I am told. They havent released anything yet, so I cannot say his name. But let this 
remind us all that we need to pay attention to whats going on around us, because ( NO ONE ) else will. My prayers go out to his family and loved ones.

To every one else, be safe out there.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a link to what is available now.


http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/story.php?sid=64594&storySection=Top+Stories


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolances on the loss of your friend, prayers to the family and friends of all involved. Keep us posted if possible.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 3, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> My condolances on the loss of your friend, prayers to the family and friends of all involved. Keep us posted if possible.



ditto


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jan 4, 2008)

What a shame! Sorry to hear that and what a shock to his family. I had dinner in Boulder Creek tonight about 5 miles from where it happened.


----------



## alpha115 (Jan 9, 2008)

My condolances to all that knew him.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this.
My condolences and prayers go out to the man's family and friends.


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 9, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this.
> My condolences and prayers go out to the man's family and friends.


Yup, can't say more'n that, a tragedy


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 10, 2008)

Sprig said:


> Yup, can't say more'n that, a tragedy



Amen


----------

